# Weekend Deepsea Fishing Adventure Trip Report



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Lot of peanuts around right now (april sized fish showed up about 2 weeks ago) but we found some of the better ones and chipped away at them. Monday's fish were a bit better grade from 75-110. Released a lot of the smaller ones boat side. This time last year we had gotten into the tinker mackerels real good but they have been no-shows so far this year. Any week now. All fish caught aboard Captain Hunter Caballero's "Tailwhipped."


www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice , real nice !!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

So I'm assuming you missed the question on your other thread woody. Do you or do you not have a captains license? Just wondering since you called other members out on them not having one in the past.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A phone call to the Coast Guard would answer your question. If you dont already know the answer.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> So I'm assuming you missed the question on your other thread woody. Do you or do you not have a captains license? Just wondering since you called other members out on them not having one in the past.


Totally running without one. Somebody should call someone...or something. Send the proper authorities to Venice Marina this weekend. I'll go quietly. Be gentle with the cuffs


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

sealark said:


> A phone call to the Coast Guard would answer your question. If you dont already know the answer.


Oh no! Not the coast guard!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice mess of fish, congrats!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Nice mess of fish, congrats!


Thanks!! Feels/looks like summer out there. Dont even need to bundle up when running the river anymore


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Totally running without one. Somebody should call someone...or something. Send the proper authorities to Venice Marina this weekend. I'll go quietly. Be gentle with the cuffs


Well I guess you don't have to have a license to bait hooks and wash a boat....


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Well I guess you don't have to have a license *to bait hooks* and wash a boat....


he cant do that!! he would have to call somebody to ask hows its done then post it on here and say he learned it himself:notworthy:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Here comes my fan club. Lol


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice load of fish! Hoping to get out there this weekend myself! It's like we never had a winter here, nor a March/April, straight into May type weather and fishing! Gotta love it!!

Robert


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Here comes my fan club. Lol


hows your wakeboarding career coming along? What about Primetime Wildlife Solutions? hope that is doing well!!! make sure you keep this pics handy so you can post them in another report in a few days


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

MSYellowfin said:


> Nice load of fish! Hoping to get out there this weekend myself! It's like we never had a winter here, nor a March/April, straight into May type weather and fishing! Gotta love it!!
> 
> Robert


Ya I'm not complaining though. Me and winter don't get along too well. Hopefully April isn't typical windy April like it usually is


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that the best you got?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Is that the best you got?


I wouldn't answer the question either Woody.....Afterall, you are your biggest fan :thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Is that the best you got?


guess so since you cant answer it...simple questions...they arent that hard to anwser...but you will bitch up as always and not say anything because we all know its true...oh you ever figure how to rig swordfish baits without having to ask around?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats funny. The sooner you, jon pinney, chris hood, and everyone else who sits around waiting for me to post can come to terms with your sexuality and come out of the closet, the sooner you can move on with your "life." never seen such a man crush in my life!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> never seen such a man crush in my life!


Never seen such a poser in my life...Kinda think its funny....All the lies you have told over the years and you still try and make people think you are something you are not....All the people you talked down to on these forums telling them they should have let deer walk, or their fish are just "cookie cutters" haha....You get what you dish out Pal...

There is nothing wrong with being a deckhand Woody. Everyone started and learned somewhere. The part that is wrong is the way you have acted on the forums over the years and wonder why people throw jabs at you for entertainment.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Thats funny. The sooner you, jon pinney, chris hood, and everyone else who sits around waiting for me to post can come to terms with your sexuality and come out of the closet, the sooner you can move on with your "life." never seen such a man crush in my life!


one more question...if your such a fishing badass...why arent you running your own boat? all the captains i know that are good fishermen are running a boat. Whats your excuse?


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

New hair cut makes you look like you might have head lice......


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice catch. Are the fish still at the lump or ya'll rig fishing?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Never seen such a poser in my life...Kinda think its funny....All the lies you have told over the years and you still try and make people think you are something you are not....All the people you talked down to on these forums telling them they should have let deer walk, or their fish are just "cookie cutters" haha....You get what you dish out Pal...
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being a deckhand Woody. Everyone started and learned somewhere. The part that is wrong is the way you have acted on the forums over the years and wonder why people throw jabs at you for entertainment.


Rrrright. I guess I have been "posing" with any team I have been lucky to be victorious with during tournaments the past few years, I guess I have somehow been "posing" the last 4 years in Venice yet still managed to hold the same job. I enjoy our banter on here, and have for the last 8 or so years, but your material is old and obsolete. So unless you have something new on me, I'm just gonna continue to "pose" and post RESULTS on this website and others. Heard yall got into the sails this last trip south. Congrats! That's a fun fishery down there.

I'm done with this thread. I'll make sure to post a report after this weekend for those of you that actually fish, or enjoy reading my reports, otherwise. That'll give yall a new thread to derail to hell and back. I'm gonna go pack up all my shit now seeing as how someone from the government is coming to arrest me in Venice this weekend for "not having a license." Thanks for "outing" me.

Myles, I sent you an email.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Rrrright. I guess I have been "posing" with any team I have been lucky to be victorious with during tournaments the past few years, I guess I have somehow been "posing" the last 4 years in Venice yet still managed to hold the same job. I enjoy our banter on here, and have for the last 8 or so years, but your material is old and obsolete. So unless you have something new on me, I'm just gonna continue to "pose" and post RESULTS on this website and others. Heard yall got into the sails this last trip south. Congrats! That's a fun fishery down there.
> 
> I'm done with this thread. I'll make sure to post a report after this weekend for those of you that actually fish, or enjoy reading my reports, otherwise. That'll give yall a new thread to derail to hell and back.
> 
> Myles, I sent you an email.


yes results from the captain that runs the boat putting customers on fish while you bait hooks! you dont run the boat but yet you try and take all the credit for the captains work! so once again why dont you have a boat to run?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> yes results from the captain that runs the boat putting customers on fish while you bait hooks! you dont run the boat but yet you try and take all the credit for the captains work!


You're an idiot. Scan through my few past reports and tell me where I did not give the owner/captain of the boat credit.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> You're an idiot. Scan through my few past reports and tell me where I did not give the owner/captain of the boat credit.


im an idiot? you are the one who didnt know how you rig a ballyhoo or a swordfish bait. You had to go to several people and ask how to do it then get on here and post a small book on how to do it and never gave the people who you asked for help the credit for showing your dumbass hw to rig baits that you said you knew how to. Also while your at it keep posting the same pics in different reports:whistling:


----------

